
Amazon Braket – Amazon Web Services - kiyanwang
https://aws.amazon.com/braket/
======
onion2k
It's fascinating how we've come full circle in computing and we're back to
booking compute time and putting jobs in a queue to run on a big shared
machine again. My Dad used to tell me about how he'd have to wait to run
things on the DEC machines where he worked in '70s, wait for the output to
print out, and debug his code by hand before he could run it again. No doubt
writing software to run on Amazon Braket would be a _pretty similar_ process
if it weren't for the simulators.

------
donw
I think there's a lot of interesting optimization problems that this could
lend weight to. There's a lot of small-ish manufacturers out there pushing the
limits of materials science, where being able to leverage quantum computing
could be a real advantage.

That said, I'm also curious what this means for attacks against cryptosystems
-- something tells me that anything that wasn't secure against various quantum
attacks either is, or will shortly be, blown wide open.

~~~
reikonomusha
Quantum computers do not currently solve any problems of the size or accuracy
of interest to any commercial industry that classical computers don’t solve
better and faster.

------
WrtCdEvrydy
Is it AWS new product season again?

~~~
divbzero
I think it was announced several months ago [1] and reached general
availability just last week [2].

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21684668](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21684668)

[2]: [https://venturebeat.com/2020/08/13/amazon-launches-braket-
qu...](https://venturebeat.com/2020/08/13/amazon-launches-braket-quantum-
computing-service-in-general-availability/)

~~~
archgoon
Preview was last December

[https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-
new/2019/12/introduci...](https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-
new/2019/12/introducing-amazon-braket/)

------
arkanciscan
So now the only thing stopping me from programming a quantum computer is
thinking of any damned thing to do with it. Innovative new ways to feel
ineffectual!

~~~
gremlinsinc
If I had a clue, and was an expert in Math, I'd use it to break Bitcoin. Get
in, grab 10k bitcoins, get out. I'm not greedy, lol.

------
ramblerman
Someone have a good reference or primer on quantum computing?

I thought it just mean faster hardware, but they talk about specifically
designing quantum algorithms.

~~~
reikonomusha
Quantum Computation and Quantum Information by Isaac Chuang and Michael
Nielsen. Prepare your linear algebra skills over complex numbers.

------
Exuma
The video was hilarious.

